# Push Pull Selector?



## gunshow86de (Apr 29, 2009)

I was wondering if you guys could;

A) Tell me if it's possible to use a push/pull pot as both my volume and pickup selector

B) Tell me how it would be wired/ show me a wiring diagram. I would want the "in" position to be the bridge and the "out" position the neck.

The only guitar I can think of that I have seen this on is the Caparison Horus, and I really like the idea. I'm sort of a minimalist when it comes to design. I think the RG7621 would look really nice with just one knob. I know I wouldn't be able to use the middle positions, but that's okay. I rarely use them anyway.

Thanks guys


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 29, 2009)

That would be easy. You would only have to use one-half of the pins

_____
|[] []|------> hot wire from neck pickup
|
|[] []|------> lead wire to volume pot above
|
|[] []|------> hot wire from bridge pickup
------


Get a Dimarzio EP1201PP for an audio taper 500k push-pull pot.


----------



## Andrew_B (Apr 29, 2009)

the pot and switch are two seperate components.....

search it..... i did a big info thingy on it in another thread to do with wiring up some kind of guitar lol...


a push pull switch wouldnt be any advantage as a pickup selector though....
would just be a disadvantage as far as i can see.....

maybe you might like to check out "push push pots"


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 29, 2009)

This is how i have my loomis set up. It's pretty easy to do, also.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 29, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> a push pull switch wouldnt be any advantage as a pickup selector though....
> would just be a disadvantage as far as i can see.....



Its great, IMO. You just pull when you need it, and in live settings, you just smack the top of the knob and you're back on the bridge pickup. It also let me put a killswitch in my loomis with no extra drilling.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 29, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Its great, IMO. You just pull when you need it, and in live settings, you just smack the top of the knob and you're back on the bridge pickup. It also let me put a killswitch in my loomis with no extra drilling.



This is why I want it. When I'm playing in a live setting, I tend to get a bit to "in to" it and always roll the volume knob or accidentally hit the selector switch. I think it's mostly because I developed a bad habit of having my middle, ring and pinky pointing straight out on my picking hand.

I am going to be putting on a pickguard, and I really like the idea of having only one knob, in the usual tone position. It'd be out of the way but still easily accessible. Plus I think it would be a really clean look.



Andrew_B said:


> a push pull switch wouldnt be any advantage as a pickup selector though....
> would just be a disadvantage as far as i can see.....



For me, it would be a huge advantage cosmetically and functionally. I only use the neck or bridge positions anyway.


----------



## matttttYCE (Jul 13, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Its great, IMO. You just pull when you need it, and in live settings, you just smack the top of the knob and you're back on the bridge pickup. It also let me put a killswitch in my loomis with no extra drilling.



This is exactly what I want to do with one of my six strings and my Agile Intrepid Pro once I get it. Is there any chance you could provide a diagram or some high res pictures of your set up (or both)?


edit: Found your post (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...mod-push-pull-knobs-for-pickup-selection.html) with some diagrams in it. Although they aren't for active pickups I think I can figure it out. Still, a nice high res pic (or a few) of your guitar cavity would be awesome so I can be sure I'm not wiring something retardedly wrong.

2nd edit: I don't know why that link wouldn't work, but it works now.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 13, 2009)

that link goes to forum main page dude...

also, with actives you need a 25k pot, 
EMG-25K- Push/Pull Pot - Standard Shaft - Pots & Control Sets by GuitarPartsDepot.com

(shit those are cheap... you american bastards!! lol try to buy one of them here and it costs 40 bux... before postage!!!!!)

whats the diagram your after?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jul 13, 2009)

I find push pulls annoying, I find that when I pull it out ( I have it coiltapping my pickups) I inadvertantly turn volume down just with the angle at which I pull it out, if that makes sense.


----------



## matttttYCE (Jul 14, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> that link goes to forum main page dude...
> 
> also, with actives you need a 25k pot,
> EMG-25K- Push/Pull Pot - Standard Shaft - Pots & Control Sets by GuitarPartsDepot.com
> ...



Fixed the link.
And $40+ for a little push/pull pot? That's HIGHWAY ROBBERY!

Anyways, I'm after the diagram for 2 humbuckers (active) into a single push/pull volume knob used as the pickup selector, with the addition of a killswitch..

Searching alot more last night online for info, I altered this EMG diagram to what I think is what I need (other than the killswitch) and then I believe I'll be able to just add the killswitch based on the second picture. 






Obviously, I'd solder the braids to the side of the pot housing, not to the bottom (I couldn't be bothered to alter the original diagram anymore than I did..in PAINT no less).





I would just connect the wire from the middle lug of the pot to the middle left lug on the killswitch, right?


----------



## matttttYCE (Jul 16, 2009)

I made a new diagram. Can someone confirm this is correct or help me correct it?





P.S. The input and ground lugs (outside two) are switched around on the pot itself because I'm a lefty.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 16, 2009)

That would be the George Lynch wiring diagram.


----------



## matttttYCE (Jul 17, 2009)

If by George Lynch diagram you mean "George Lynch TYPE diagram FOR ACTIVE PICKUPS WITH THE ADDITION OF A KILLSWITCH"...

I don't mean to be an ass, but a simple "yes, that's correct" would have sufficed.

I apologize for asking but I'm not a professional at wiring and I've only dealt with active pickups in the two, simpler wiring projects I've done. And I don't feel like giving MY perfectly good money to someone else to do the job when I know I can do it as long as I have a correct diagram to follow. I was just confused because of the slight difference in the pickup wires between actives and passives and because a killswitch is exactly like the push pull part of the pot in the lugs it has.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 18, 2009)

thats a cool concept. Personally, it wouldn't work for me, as I like to use the neck and bridge at the same time, but if you dont use 'em both it'd be nice. and like said before it allows for a kill switch. I may just take out a tone control and use that, though.


----------

